# MUJER INTENTA JIJIJEAR CON UN TIBURÓN CON DESASTROSAS CONSECUENCIAS MORTALES



## MAESE PELMA (3 Jul 2022)

jo, ¿por qué a las personas buenas les pasan cosas malas?

Ella sólo se lanzó a un mar donde hay tiburones porque su cuerpo sus normas y el tiburón no respetó su libertad, ni su cuerpo. Practicando un acoso permanente heteropatriarcalmente motivado que le llevó a ser morida. Porque presuponemos que el tiburón era macho, aunque no sabemos cómo se autopercibía. 

HERMANA YO SI TE CREO. Otra víctima más.


----------



## Wasi (3 Jul 2022)

Al tiburón le nvtre 

Y a mi también


----------



## oldesnake (3 Jul 2022)

joder.....


----------



## DOM + (3 Jul 2022)

La gente es subnormal y se creen que a los tiburones no les gusta la carne humana y gilipolleces así. En las noticias siempre que sale una noticia de avistamiento de un tiburón dicen:

Pero pueden estar ustedes tranquilos ya que:
No estamos en su menú
No les gusta nuestra carne

Un tiburon hambriento come mierda si hace falta. Se ha encontrado de todo en sus estómagos. Por eso en los casos donde se consiguen grabar ataques, uno en australia hace unos meses, se ve como el tiburon vuelve una y otra vez a comerse bocado a bocado al bañista. Pero nada que no les gustamos, volvia a devorarlo una y otra vez por hacerle cosquillas... como si fueran gourmets exquisitos y rechazasen un bocado cuando conseguir una presa puede ser la diferencia entre vivir o morir para ellos. Lógicamente no son asesinos en serie de humanos, entre otras cosas porque no compartimos medio mas que cuando nadamos, pero que si se tercia y tienen hambre te comen es SEGURO. Les gustaras mas o menos pero eres lo que hay en ese momento y no te van a desperdiciar

La gente se cree que los animales son como Disney y que podran echarse a nadar con un tiburón y cantar y bailar con él.

Luego aun encima está la subnormal famosa que nada sin jaula con una tiburon blanco preñada, un espécimen que tienen estudiado, alimentado, saben que preñada es mucho mas docil y evade cualquier posible enfrentamiento o situacion de riesgo y a la que han ido acostumbrando con encuentros con humanos para que se vaya acostumbrando a la presencia humana y la gente ya se cree que los tiburones blancos son inofensivos porque "ej ke mira komo nada la chiquilla con el tivuron, que mono kiero uno". Pero ellos no dicen nada de que esta alimentada ni preñada, solo los que sabemos lo vemos. Creo que lo de preñada al final sí lo dijeron, aunque solo hay que ver a la bicha y lo hinchada que está.

Pues nada, a meterse a nadar con ellos.
No se si en este caso ella no tenia ni idea de donde se metia pero si sabia que había tiburones y se metió pues es lo que hay.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (3 Jul 2022)

Si le había arrancado una pierna y un brazo poco podían hacer por ella. Encima cerca de un resort turístico, por lo que supongo que sea una zona de bañistas habitual.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (3 Jul 2022)

Si los humanos que aquí hay no tienen la suficiente humanidad y empatía con las personas que acaban tan mal como esta mujer mucha menos humanidad la tienen los animales carnívoros con respecto a los humanos, no hay que extrañarse que sucedan estas cosas, el problema reside en que hay personas que confían en que a ellos no les va a suceder nada malo con los animales peligrosos porque al ser humanos creen que los van a respetar por eso mismo cuando es un pensamiento totalmente absurdo.


----------



## gonzalo11 (3 Jul 2022)

Se quiso hacer un selfie con el tiburon para su insta


Enviado desde mi iMSX utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DOM + (3 Jul 2022)

Te equivocas. La gente lo que no sabe discernir es que un tiburon come lo que sea. La pierna de esa mujer se la comió. O te crees que la escupió??? Seguramente uns vez consiguió la pierna el tiburón se dió por satisfecho contra un bicho que se movia y daba por culo. Habria que ver qué tiburon era y su tamaño.

El ataque en el USS Indianapolis es uno de los mas grandes documentados y con devenas de testigos.

Los marineros iban cayendo devorados uno tras otro durante los dias que duró el naufragio hasta su salvamento.

Los tiburones estuvieron allí cercandolos y al que podian se lo comian. Los marineros se unieron en grupos grandes para dar sensacion de ser un animal mayor pero al que debido a las alucinaciones (dias sin agua al sol y bebiendo agua de mar) o descuidos o cansancio se separaba del grupo duraba minutos.

Los tiburones no es solo que les gustase la carne humana sino que repetian y se hubieran comido a todos de no haber sido salvados.

Imagina todos los naufragios de los que no ha quedado testigo alguno. Si habian tiburones cerca esa carne te aseguro que no se desperdició.

Es absurdo pensar que a un depredador hambriento la carne humana no le gusta. No eligen, sobreviven. Absurdo pensar que le hacen ascos a algo (que sea carne claro)

Pero bueno todo es buscar un grupo de tiburones y saltar a ver que pasa...yo me quedo en el barco y grabo...

Sin ir mas lejos tiened el video del bañista australiano, de lo mejor que he visto del tema. Se ve como el tiburon vuekve una y otra vez a devorarlo. Segun la logica de "no les gustamos" despues de llevarsenun brazo o pierna ys lo hubiera dejado. El bañista seguramente murió rapido y al no resistirse era un bocado facil.

Esta mujer a su vez fue rescatada. Si se hubiera quedado muerta en el mar estoy seguro que no queda ni el pelo.

En serio, dejad de ver pelis de Disney


----------



## Turbocalbo (3 Jul 2022)

Eso pasa en España y al segundo tienes al tiburon linchado vivo por la orden del caballero blanco , incluso mas de un carapadre hastiado con la bida se hubiera lanzado en un último intento de alcanzar el valhalla libre ya al fin... 
pero hablando en serio, a quien se le ocurre meterse al agua con un depredador prehistórico sin prever consecuencias? no m meteria en el ecosistema de un oso polar, ni intentaria cruzar a nado un rio infestado de cocodrilos en el serengueti,en que estaba pensando? 
Dep.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Jul 2022)

Ni el tiburon las quiere cuando pasan de los 30 años, el llamado muro, pega el mordisco pero rapidamente la suelta para que se la lleve otro con mas hambre.


----------



## Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (3 Jul 2022)

*¡¡¡LOS "AUSIS" ACOSTUMBRADOS A "LIDIAR" CON EL "GRAN BLANCO" EN LOS ARRECIFES AUSTRALES, SE CREEN QUE EL RESTO DE ESCUALOS SON "SARDINAS"!!!*


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (3 Jul 2022)

El tiburón está bien???


----------



## AMP (3 Jul 2022)

Unas vacaciones que recordarán durante toda su vida. Así sí que merece gastarse los cuartos en viajar.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (3 Jul 2022)

Aiporfavar 1.0 dijo:


> El tiburón está bien???



Bicarbonato le han "dao" porque la australiana llevaba las 4 dosis y, parece que se repite más que el ajo.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (3 Jul 2022)

Tiburoncitos


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## CuervoDrogado (3 Jul 2022)

jijiji mentalidad modernistas mira un tiburon voy a acariciarlo


----------



## nelsoncito (3 Jul 2022)

Estas tiorrrillas están muy mal educadas, sin importar su edad. No paran de meterse en problemas. Hasta hay gilipollas en la conversación diciendo que los hombres tenían que haber bajado con un bote para apalear al tiburón.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Jul 2022)

tened cuidado chicas, el tiburón sigue suelto.


----------



## mapachën (3 Jul 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> La gente es subnormal y se creen que a los tiburones no les gusta la carne humana y gilipolleces así. En las noticias siempre que sale una noticia de avistamiento de un tiburón dicen:
> 
> Pero pueden estar ustedes tranquilos ya que:
> No estamos en su menú
> ...



A los blancos no les gustamos... pero la dentellada de prueba te manda al otro barrio, y ya te remata un tiburón tigre...

En fin... 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DOM + (3 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> A los blancos no les gustamos... pero la dentellada de prueba te manda al otro barrio, y ya te remata un tiburón tigre...
> 
> En fin...
> 
> ...



Se lo has preguntado?

El del video que vuelve una y otra vez a devorar el cuerpo del bañista en Australia es un blanco.

Si no le gusta pegaría un bocado y ya.

No ves que es absurdo lo de que no le gusta nuestra carne? Un tiburon hambriento come lo que sea (carne). Si se cae un perro al mar se lo come igual.

Que preferiria la carne de una ballena ya muerta? Se ahorra cazar, que siempre es un riesgo, y tiene mas cantidad y mas grasa. Sí, por motivos prácticos lo preferirá claro.

Que si te pilla a ti y tiene hambre no deja ni el pelo tambien.

Pero vaya, que os lanceis con un blanco a nadar...y lo vemos.

No alimentado previamente claro ni hembra embarazada.


----------



## Dadaista (3 Jul 2022)

Yo apuesto por un tiburon toro. El blanco sale fuera del agua a morder. El toro ataca oculto y se acerca a la costa. Es de señalar que ya hubo ataques mortales a turistas en el Mar Rojo hace algún tiempo, y se habia montado una paranoia conque eran tiburones amaestrados por una potencia extranjera


----------



## jorobachov (3 Jul 2022)

Zolo quería de huga


----------



## ANDREY CHIKATILO (3 Jul 2022)

La mató por ser mujer.


----------



## vinavil (3 Jul 2022)

68 años. Le arrancó un brazo y una pierna.


----------



## brickworld (3 Jul 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> 68 años. Le arrancó un brazo y una pierna.



Entonces descartada la regla como aperitivo del pescadito? 

Pero que coño por qué está esto en política joder... Vaya destrozos que hacéis en los foros movedlo a la guarde coño o en actualidad


----------



## vinavil (3 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> jo, ¿por qué a las personas buenas les pasan cosas malas?
> 
> Ella sólo se lanzó a un mar donde hay tiburones porque su cuerpo sus normas y el tiburón no respetó su libertad, ni su cuerpo. Practicando un acoso permanente heteropatriarcalmente motivado que le llevó a ser morida. Porque presuponemos que el tiburón era macho, aunque no sabemos cómo se autopercibía.
> 
> HERMANA YO SI TE CREO. Otra víctima más.










"Los ataques de tiburones son raros en la zona, y se cree que los últimos incidentes son los primeros desde 2020.


Hurghada, una ciudad turística que se extiende unas 25 millas a lo largo de la costa del Mar Rojo de Egipto, es particularmente conocida por el buceo.

Los ataques se producen cuando el complejo estaba empezando a recuperarse de la pandemia de coronavirus.

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente de Egipto dijo en su declaración que se había formado un comité para examinar las circunstancias de los ataques y cualquier razón científica detrás de ellos."






Tú eres gilipollas.


----------



## superloki (3 Jul 2022)

Por lo visto han muerto dos personas en esa zona por ataque de tiburón, esa señora jubilada y otra que hacía surf. Por lo que estoy leyendo han muerto el mismo día, y con una distancia de unos 600 metros entre ataques. La jubilada le pilló de sorpresa el ataque y poco pudieron hacer para ayudarla. Posiblemente en ese resort turístico no había pasado nada en años, pero dio la casualidad que se encontraron con un tiburón muy cabreado y con hambre. Como se está diciendo por aquí, yo apuesto por un tiburón toro. Incluso puede que haya sido el mismo tiburón...









Second woman killed in shark attack in Egypt's Red Sea


Cairo: Two women were killed in shark attacks in Egypt s Red Sea, south of the city of Hurghada, the Egyptian Ministry of Environment said on Sunday....




thepeninsulaqatar.com


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Jul 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> "Los ataques de tiburones son raros en la zona, y se cree que los últimos incidentes son los primeros desde 2020.
> 
> 
> Hurghada, una ciudad turística que se extiende unas 25 millas a lo largo de la costa del Mar Rojo de Egipto, es particularmente conocida por el buceo.
> ...



me corro en tu ensalada


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (3 Jul 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> *¡¡¡LOS "AUSIS" ACOSTUMBRADOS A "LIDIAR" CON EL "GRAN BLANCO" EN LOS ARRECIFES AUSTRALES, SE CREEN QUE EL RESTO DE ESCUALOS SON "SARDINAS"!!!*



Era una vieja AUSTRÍACA de sesenta y tantos años, pero tú a tu bola


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (3 Jul 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Era una vieja AUSTRÍACA de sesenta y tantos años, pero tú a tu bola



Peor todavía, una gilipollas de secano.


----------



## Sr Julian (3 Jul 2022)

Eso es la regla.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (3 Jul 2022)

*MORDEDURAS DE TIBURON*


Spoiler: IMAGENES FORTES QUE PREÑAN EL CORE


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 Jul 2022)

Eso es falso, hay cientos de casos en los que después del primer mordisco hay un segundo , un tercero… y se zampa al humano de turno , he visto muchos vídeos sobre el tema. Incluso películas basadas en hechos reales como The Reef , donde se ve bastante realmente como actúa un tiburón, no solo después del primer mordisco se comió al primero, es que los fue persiguiendo a todos. Hace años también vi un documental que desmentía lo que tú dices, hablaban de un caso de una pareja ucraniana en California donde un tiburón tigre (por la descripción de la chica que sobrevivió aunque mutilada) la atacó dándole varios mordiscos , el hombre se metió para ayudarla y se lo comió entero delante de ella. Hay cientos de casos y vídeos donde se ve un mordisco seguido de otro, y otro, y otro… no somos su plato preferido pero cualquier animal hambriento come lo que encuentra, precisamente ayer colgaron en el foro un tigre matando y llevandose (se supone que para comerselo) un puto perro ¿ acaso crees que el tigre no prefiere otra presa?
También vi en los 90 un documental de el que estaba considerado el 2º mayor experto en tiburones blancos, precisamente hablaba del tema, el documental se basaba en la desaparición en la isla Guadalupe del que estaba considerado el mayor experto en tiburones blancos , según contaba era el clásico GILIPOLLAS que se bañaba con tiburones que abundan en esas islas, les ponía nombres y decía que eran MUUUUUU GUENOS, que no comen humanos… solía ir a bañarse con tiburones solo pues encontraron la barca y de él ni rastro , el segundo mayor experto en tiburones lo trataba de imbecil y suicida, decía que todo eso son gilipolleces , que él no se metía en el agua de esa isla sin escolta armada y que los tiburones hambrientos devoran lo que pillan. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (3 Jul 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Eso es falso, hay cientos de casos en los que después del primer mordisco hay un segundo , un tercero… y se zampa al humano de turno , he visto muchos vídeos sobre el tema. Incluso películas basadas en hechos reales como The Reef , donde se ve bastante realmente como actúa un tiburón, no solo después del primer mordisco se comió al primero, es que los fue persiguiendo a todos. Hace años también vi un documental que desmentía lo que tú dices, hablaban de un caso de una pareja ucraniana en California donde un tiburón tigre (por la descripción de la chica que sobrevivió aunque mutilada) la atacó dándole varios mordiscos , el hombre se metió para ayudarla y se lo comió entero delante de ella. Hay cientos de casos y vídeos donde se ve un mordisco seguido de otro, y otro, y otro… no somos su plato preferido pero cualquier animal hambriento come lo que encuentra, precisamente ayer colgaron en el foro un tigre matando y llevandose (se supone que para comerselo) un puto perro ¿ acaso crees que el tigre no prefiere otra presa?
> También vi en los 90 un documental de el que estaba considerado el 2º mayor experto en tiburones blancos, precisamente hablaba del tema, el documental se basaba en la desaparición en la isla Guadalupe del que estaba considerado el mayor experto en tiburones blancos , según contaba era el clásico GILIPOLLAS que se bañaba con tiburones que abundan en esas islas, les ponía nombres y decía que eran MUUUUUU GUENOS, que no comen humanos… solía ir a bañarse con tiburones solo pues encontraron la barca y de él ni rastro , el segundo mayor experto en tiburones lo trataba de imbecil y suicida, decía que todo eso son gilipolleces , que él no se metía en el agua de esa isla sin escolta armada y que los tiburones hambrientos devoran lo que pillan.
> 
> 
> ...



Edita y adjunta las fotos del Billy


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (3 Jul 2022)

O como un bicharraco prehistorico acaba instantaneamente con la insignificante vida de una charo gilipollas con el cerebro lavado con mierda wokeista _"no veis que no hace nada solo quiere jugar jijiji AAAAARGggggRrrHHH!!!!"_

DARWIN WINS.


----------



## Mitsou (3 Jul 2022)

Cualquier depredador se va a comer un humano si las circunstancias son apropiadas. Otra cosa es que no seamos una presa habitual y que muchos desconfíen o no repitan un ataque si no están muy necesitados pero como lo están no van a dejar ni los huesos


----------



## Kalanders (3 Jul 2022)

No cabe un tonto más.

Sociedad acabada.


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ni el tiburon las quiere cuando pasan de los 30 años, el llamado muro, pega el mordisco pero rapidamente la suelta para que se la lleve otro con mas hambre.



Posiblemente un tiburón negro sí la quiera.


----------



## mapachën (3 Jul 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Se lo has preguntado?
> 
> El del video que vuelve una y otra vez a devorar el cuerpo del bañista en Australia es un blanco.
> 
> ...



Es que eso no es un blanco… será un tigre… que se comen cualquier cosa… los blancos son sibaritas.

Tigres fueron los que devoraron a los marines del barco usano.

E insisto… un blanco te va a atacar, y te va a matar… luego es probable que no te coma… pero qué más da ya no?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsou (3 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Es que eso no es un blanco… será un tigre… que se comen cualquier cosa… los blancos son sibaritas.
> 
> Tigres fueron los que devoraron a los marines del barco usano.
> 
> ...



Lo más probable es que fueran los de puntas blancas


----------



## superloki (3 Jul 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Eso es falso, hay cientos de casos en los que después del primer mordisco hay un segundo , un tercero… y se zampa al humano de turno , he visto muchos vídeos sobre el tema. Incluso películas basadas en hechos reales como The Reef , donde se ve bastante realmente como actúa un tiburón, no solo después del primer mordisco se comió al primero, es que los fue persiguiendo a todos. Hace años también vi un documental que desmentía lo que tú dices, hablaban de un caso de una pareja ucraniana en California donde un tiburón tigre (por la descripción de la chica que sobrevivió aunque mutilada) la atacó dándole varios mordiscos , el hombre se metió para ayudarla y se lo comió entero delante de ella. Hay cientos de casos y vídeos donde se ve un mordisco seguido de otro, y otro, y otro… no somos su plato preferido pero cualquier animal hambriento come lo que encuentra, precisamente ayer colgaron en el foro un tigre matando y llevandose (se supone que para comerselo) un puto perro ¿ acaso crees que el tigre no prefiere otra presa?
> También vi en los 90 un documental de el que estaba considerado el 2º mayor experto en tiburones blancos, precisamente hablaba del tema, el documental se basaba en la desaparición en la isla Guadalupe del que estaba considerado el mayor experto en tiburones blancos , según contaba era el clásico GILIPOLLAS que se bañaba con tiburones que abundan en esas islas, les ponía nombres y decía que eran MUUUUUU GUENOS, que no comen humanos… solía ir a bañarse con tiburones solo pues encontraron la barca y de él ni rastro , el segundo mayor experto en tiburones lo trataba de imbecil y suicida, decía que todo eso son gilipolleces , que él no se metía en el agua de esa isla sin escolta armada y que los tiburones hambrientos devoran lo que pillan.
> 
> 
> ...



Si, el caso real de lo que pasó en "The Reef" fue un tiburón tigre el que se ensaño con 3 personas. Esto es lo que pasó...









La Verdadera Historia de la película “El Arrecife”


Si has visto la película del arrecife, puede que todavía no sepas que detrás hay una historia que es más espeluznante que el propio film...




www.flipada.com


----------



## DOM + (3 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Es que eso no es un blanco… será un tigre… que se comen cualquier cosa… los blancos son sibaritas.
> 
> Tigres fueron los que devoraron a los marines del barco usano.
> 
> ...



El de Australia es un blanco.









El vídeo que muestra el ataque mortal de un tiburón a un nadador en Sídney: "Había sangre por todas partes"


Se trata de la primera víctima mortal de un escualo en una playa de la ciudad australiana desde hace casi 60 años




www.google.com





Y vuelve una y otra vez a devorarlo bocado a bocado. Si no les gustamos para que vuelve hasta a abarrer el plato?

No, no son sibaritas.  Ningun depredador con hambre es sibarita porque ellos no pueden pasarse por el McDonald's luego a pillar algo. Comer para un bicho de estos puede ser la diferencia entre vivir y morir. Y si te pillan no van a desperdiciar el bocado. No van por ahi abriendo la boca y los peces les entran. La caza es jodida y ademas corren riesgos ( fijate la multitud de cicatrices que suelen tener, algunas de apareamiento, pero muchas de presas que tambien tienen dientes). Hay blancos que incluso devoran blancos mas jovenes.

El unico problema es que es muy difícil filmar un ataque o que la victima pueda contarlo. En otro de los mas famosos filmados en que la chica perdió una pierna el tiburon, otro blanco, no soltaba. Queria llevarsela al fondo, sus amigos estiraban desde la barca. El tiburón queria toda la presa y bajarla al fondo, al final acabó conformandose con la pierna. Por eso hay gente que se salva, porque luchan, si ya tiene la pierna el tiburon puede darse por satisfecho. Si te arranca la pierna y puede volver a por más volverá. Como el video de australia que es oro en paño para tener un documento de como se comportan en ataques a humanos.

No os creais esas tonterias de "afortunadamente...no estamos en su menu" de matias prats.
Entiendo que estamos en una sociedad disney y vende decir eso o que son nuestros amigos pero no. Yo te digo que veo un tiburon y salgo del agua a toda ostia, si tu crees que no estas en el menu pues nada...yo prefiero filmar desde el barco


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 Jul 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Si, el caso real de lo que pasó en "The Reef" fue un tiburón tigre el que se ensaño con 3 personas. Esto es lo que pasó...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y hay miles de casos, en febrero en Sidney un Tiburón blanco devoró a un bañista, solo encontraron algunos restos .
En Yucatán el año pasado hasta los tiburones impidieron el rescate del cuerpo.



Pero siempre salta algún imbecil a decir que no les gustamos, que si nos muerden es por probarnos … una mierda, si tienen hambre nos devoran . 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## DOM + (3 Jul 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Eso es falso, hay cientos de casos en los que después del primer mordisco hay un segundo , un tercero… y se zampa al humano de turno , he visto muchos vídeos sobre el tema. Incluso películas basadas en hechos reales como The Reef , donde se ve bastante realmente como actúa un tiburón, no solo después del primer mordisco se comió al primero, es que los fue persiguiendo a todos. Hace años también vi un documental que desmentía lo que tú dices, hablaban de un caso de una pareja ucraniana en California donde un tiburón tigre (por la descripción de la chica que sobrevivió aunque mutilada) la atacó dándole varios mordiscos , el hombre se metió para ayudarla y se lo comió entero delante de ella. Hay cientos de casos y vídeos donde se ve un mordisco seguido de otro, y otro, y otro… no somos su plato preferido pero cualquier animal hambriento come lo que encuentra, precisamente ayer colgaron en el foro un tigre matando y llevandose (se supone que para comerselo) un puto perro ¿ acaso crees que el tigre no prefiere otra presa?
> También vi en los 90 un documental de el que estaba considerado el 2º mayor experto en tiburones blancos, precisamente hablaba del tema, el documental se basaba en la desaparición en la isla Guadalupe del que estaba considerado el mayor experto en tiburones blancos , según contaba era el clásico GILIPOLLAS que se bañaba con tiburones que abundan en esas islas, les ponía nombres y decía que eran MUUUUUU GUENOS, que no comen humanos… solía ir a bañarse con tiburones solo pues encontraron la barca y de él ni rastro , el segundo mayor experto en tiburones lo trataba de imbecil y suicida, decía que todo eso son gilipolleces , que él no se metía en el agua de esa isla sin escolta armada y que los tiburones hambrientos devoran lo que pillan.
> 
> 
> ...



Es el pensamiento Disney. Ahora a los tiburones no les gusta la carne humana (les habrán preguntado).

Mañana diran que a las sanguijuelas no les gusta la sangre humana o que al virus devorador de carne no le gusta la carne humana.

Coño, a ver si lo hacen para sacarse gente de encima. Tranquilos que no le gustamos a los tiburones! Ahh pos vamos a bañarnos con ellos que chuliiii

Creo que en esto no tendran éxito...bueno, no pongo la mano en el fuego...


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 Jul 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Lo más probable es que fueran los de puntas blancas



He leído varías versiones y finalmente creo que fueron de varios tipos, se crea mucha confusión porque en algunos sitios llaman Tintorera al tigre y en otras al Azul pero según testimonios parece ser que había de ambos tipos , mayoritariamente azules pero no descartan que se uniesen otras especies a la fiesta.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## mapachën (3 Jul 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> El de Australia es un blanco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver... afortunadamente el sentido común me dice que cuidado con nadar en el mar... y nado de Puta madre... pero en piscina... en el mediterráneo hay blancos... y no se publicita mucho por el tema del turismo... son pocos y van detrás de los atunes, presa muy jodida... los de California también van a por los atunes.

Las situaciones peligrosas hay que evitarlas... como si paseas por las rocosas tienes que tener todo el pack anti osos e ir haciendo ruido para no despertar a un oso durmiendo de improviso.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DOM + (4 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> A ver... afortunadamente el sentido común me dice que cuidado con nadar en el mar... y nado de Puta madre... pero en piscina... en el mediterráneo hay blancos... y no se publicita mucho por el tema del turismo... son pocos y van detrás de los atunes, presa muy jodida... los de California también van a por los atunes.
> 
> Las situaciones peligrosas hay que evitarlas... como si paseas por las rocosas tienes que tener todo el pack anti osos e ir haciendo ruido para no despertar a un oso durmiendo de improviso.
> 
> ...



Claro, es que la naturaleza salvaje puede costarte la vida. Hasta un puto perro

Y el sentido común tambien deberia decirte que un depredador hambriento, sea un tiburon, un tigre o una jauría de perros salvajes te comerán. No eres su primera opcion porque no estan acostumbrados al humano, pero si hay hambre estas en el menú.

Que no hay sibaritas en la naturaleza. Lógicamente mas alla de la que sea su dieta (,un herbívoro no te comerá, aunque pueda matarte)
Pero de un carnívoro hambriento no esperes eso de "no les gustamos". Porque hasta las putas hormigas nos devoran si encuentran tu cuerpo y eso que comen de todo. Imagina un depredador. Somos un bocado que no rechazan.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (4 Jul 2022)

Le arrancó una pierna y el brazo, y en Twitter todavía se preguntan por qué no se tiró nadie (hombre) a socorrerla.


----------



## Euron G. (4 Jul 2022)

No se ve una puta mierda en el vídeo.


----------



## arandel (4 Jul 2022)

Bueno ya lo decía la canción






https://i.gifer.com/3jFI.gif


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Jul 2022)

Era un resort y seguro que animaban a sus clientes a bucear, porque era uno de sus atractivos, al parecer.

A mí me parece que hay negligencia criminal porque otros años ya había habido ataques, pero la pasta manda.

Es lo que pasa por delegar en expertos.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> jo, ¿por qué a las personas buenas les pasan cosas malas?
> 
> Ella sólo se lanzó a un mar donde hay tiburones porque su cuerpo sus normas y el tiburón no respetó su libertad, ni su cuerpo. Practicando un acoso permanente heteropatriarcalmente motivado que le llevó a ser morida. Porque presuponemos que el tiburón era macho, aunque no sabemos cómo se autopercibía.
> 
> HERMANA YO SI TE CREO. Otra víctima más.




Eres un poco tonto.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Jul 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Te equivocas. La gente lo que no sabe discernir es que un tiburon come lo que sea. La pierna de esa mujer se la comió. O te crees que la escupió??? Seguramente uns vez consiguió la pierna el tiburón se dió por satisfecho contra un bicho que se movia y daba por culo. Habria que ver qué tiburon era y su tamaño.
> 
> El ataque en el USS Indianapolis es uno de los mas grandes documentados y con devenas de testigos.
> 
> ...




A ver, lo de que a los tiburones no les gusta la carne humana por tener poca grasa es una suposición que se hace sobre el tiburón blanco porque se alimenta principalmente de focas. Pero en el mar donde se hundió el Indianapolis lo que habia eran tigres, sardas y oceánicos, que literalmente comen de todo (y por simple geografía no comen focas).

De todas formas en el Indianapolis los tiburones sobre todo comían cadáveres de ahogados o muertos por sed, todos los animales prefieren comer carroña (menos los felinos) porque economizan energía y minimizan riesgos de cazar presas vivas.


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Jul 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Es el pensamiento Disney. Ahora a los tiburones no les gusta la carne humana (les habrán preguntado).
> 
> Mañana diran que a las sanguijuelas no les gusta la sangre humana o que al virus devorador de carne no le gusta la carne humana.
> 
> ...



Es que a los tiburones NO les gusta la carne humana. De hecho ni siquiera reaccionan al olor de su sangre, deberías dejar de ver películas de Jolibut.

Lo que pasa es que si te encuentras a uno oceánico que por migración lleva semanas o incluso meses sin comer, pues se comen hasta los tapacubos de un coche. Pero de entrada, un tiburón que muerde a un humano suelta tras el primer mordisco, por eso sobreviven tanta gente a ataques.
Los tiburones oceánicos buscan grasa, para ellos no somos más que piel y hueso.


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 Jul 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> A ver, lo de que a los tiburones no les gusta la carne humana por tener poca grasa es una suposición que se hace sobre el tiburón blanco porque se alimenta principalmente de focas. Pero en el mar donde se hundió el Indianapolis lo que habia eran tigres, sardas y oceánicos, que literalmente comen de todo (y por simple geografía no comen focas).
> 
> De todas formas en el Indianapolis los tiburones sobre todo comían cadáveres de ahogados o muertos por sed, todos los animales prefieren comer carroña (menos los felinos) porque economizan energía y minimizan riesgos de cazar presas vivas.



Yo leí historias de supervivientes y eso no es así, los tiburones atacaba normalmente las piernas de los náufragos. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## AStudio (4 Jul 2022)

Vamos a ver panda de tarados, era una señora de 67 años, os creéis que la señora se metió al agua para hacerse un selfie con el tiburón? 
Esa señora si se metió al agua es con permiso de alguien del crucero para nadar en esa zona


----------



## furia porcina (4 Jul 2022)

Lo bueno es que al menos hemos podido comprobar que los hombres están empezando a captar el mensaje y ya no apareció por allí ningún white knight a perder su vida inútilmente por la estupidez de una charo langosta.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Jul 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> He leído varías versiones y finalmente creo que fueron de varios tipos, se crea mucha confusión porque en algunos sitios llaman Tintorera al tigre y en otras al Azul pero según testimonios parece ser que había de ambos tipos , mayoritariamente azules pero no descartan que se uniesen otras especies a la fiesta.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.




Al tigre tintorera sólo se lo llaman los panchitos.

La mayor confusión viene con el "bullshark", que sí es muy agresivo y que a veces se traduce como tiburón toro que es inofensivo (que además en inglés se le llama "sand tiger shark", o sea "tiburón tigre de arena" con lo que el lío aumenta más al mezclarse con el tiburón tigre( . El bullshark en español es tiburón sarda.


----------



## JuanMacClane (4 Jul 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> La gente es subnormal y se creen que a los tiburones no les gusta la carne humana y gilipolleces así. En las noticias siempre que sale una noticia de avistamiento de un tiburón dicen:
> 
> Pero pueden estar ustedes tranquilos ya que:
> No estamos en su menú
> ...



El problema no es que no les guste la carne (sangre) humana, es que con solo un bocado te pueden matar, aunque luego no te vuelvan a morder.

Edito: seguro que el tiburón era macho por matar una mujer. Hace falta biología con perspectiva de género


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 Jul 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Al tigre tintorera sólo se lo llaman los panchitos.
> 
> La mayor confusión viene con el "bullshark", que sí es muy agresivo y que a veces se traduce como tiburón toro que es inofensivo (que además en inglés se le llama "sand tiger shark", o sea "tiburón tigre de arena" con lo que el lío aumenta más al mezclarse con el tiburón tigre( . El bullshark en español es tiburón sarda.



Si tenemos en cuenta que en México , centro america y todo el caribe se les llama tintorera a los tiburones tigre la confusión está servida, cualquier traducción que nos llega hecha al otro lado del charco crea confusión. De todas formas por lo que he leído en el ataque a los náufragos del Indianápolis había de las dos clases de “TINTORERAS” aunque mayoritariamente eran Azules pero se cree que también había de otras especies. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## damnit (4 Jul 2022)

yo he buceado infinidad de veces en aguas con tiburones aunque en este caso no eran ni tiburones grandes ni tiburones realmente agresivos (bueno, los black tips con los que sí que he buceado son muy nerviosos y agresivos pero de un tamaño pequeño por suerte), y jamás me he sentido en peligro ni muchísimo menos. Es absolutamente ridículo inculcar la idea de que los tiburones son animales peligrosos para el hombre porque NO LO SON. Cuanto más inculquemos ese miedo más los mataremos sin ningún motivo. Eso sí, yo no me metería a bucear en aguas de tiburones sin al menos un cuchillo de buceo, también la verdad sea dicha, y menos aún a hacer la payasada esa del snorkel. También que yo sé lo que hago creo, ya que tengo cientos de buceos a mis espaldas y no me considero un principiante precisamente.

Por otro lado, en Hurghada no ha habido un ataque de tiburones igual en 100 años, o nunca, así que no seais tremendistas magufos de mierda.

Estoy de acuerdo eso sí en dejarles en paz y no molestarles.


----------



## F650 (4 Jul 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Te equivocas. La gente lo que no sabe discernir es que un tiburon come lo que sea. La pierna de esa mujer se la comió. O te crees que la escupió??? Seguramente uns vez consiguió la pierna el tiburón se dió por satisfecho contra un bicho que se movia y daba por culo. Habria que ver qué tiburon era y su tamaño.
> 
> El ataque en el USS Indianapolis es uno de los mas grandes documentados y con devenas de testigos.
> 
> ...



Donde se puede ver lo del bañista Australiano?


----------



## Don Redondón (4 Jul 2022)

el retraso es enorme, gente así no merece ser calificada de humano, mas cerca a un bovino que a un simio.


----------



## Tanchus (4 Jul 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> *¡¡¡LOS "AUSIS" ACOSTUMBRADOS A "LIDIAR" CON EL "GRAN BLANCO" EN LOS ARRECIFES AUSTRALES, SE CREEN QUE EL RESTO DE ESCUALOS SON "SARDINAS"!!!*



¿Y qué pintan aquí los aussies?


----------



## luron (4 Jul 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Si tenemos en cuenta que en México , centro america y todo el caribe se les llama tintorera a los tiburones tigre la confusión está servida, cualquier traducción que nos llega hecha al otro lado del charco crea confusión. De todas formas por lo que he leído en el ataque a los náufragos del Indianápolis había de las dos clases de “TINTORERAS” aunque mayoritariamente eran Azules pero se cree que también había de otras especies.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



En el hundimiento del Indianápolis de forma predominante fueron tiburones oceánicos.









Carcharhinus longimanus - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## felino66 (4 Jul 2022)

En la zona que ha sido y con los antecedentes previos, lo más probable es que haya sido 
un tiburón oceánico de puntas blancas (carcharhinus longimanus) probablemente joven, 
un tiburón muy inquisitivo y persistente.

Hace unos 3 años ya hubo una serie de ataques con 2 muertos un poco más al norte (a unos 100 km), en la 
zona de Sharm. La investigación posterior dijo que un barco lleno de reses echó al agua unos cuantos animales 
que habían muerto a bordo, lo que atrajo cerca de la costa a algunos pelágicos grandes con resultado fatal. 
Las autoridades hicieron una batida por la zona y atraparon 2 longimanus y 1 marrajo.

Tb hace como unos 5 años otro longimanus, éste ya maduro y muy grande (era conocido en la zona por una muesca
en la aleta dorsal), atacó la turista de un barco de buceo cuando hacía snorkel con un grupo de submarinistas; 
estaban junto al barco haciendo snorkel, iban juntos pero ella se separó unos metros y pasó al otro lado del barco 
donde quedó desprotegida del grupo, el tiburón la vio sola y la atacó, al ser un adulto un sólo mordisco acabó con su vida.

Dep por las 2 fallecidas.


----------



## DOM + (4 Jul 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Donde se puede ver lo del bañista Australiano?



Lo puse rn otro mensaje


----------



## DOM + (4 Jul 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> El problema no es que no les guste la carne (sangre) humana, es que con solo un bocado te pueden matar, aunque luego no te vuelvan a morder.
> 
> Edito: seguro que el tiburón era macho por matar una mujer. Hace falta biología con perspectiva de género



Claro un mordisco y mas en el mar es fatal. Pero vaya que la tontería de no les gustamos es de risa


----------



## ecolin (4 Jul 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> El ataque en el USS Indianapolis es uno de los mas grandes documentados y con devenas de testigos.
> 
> Los marineros iban cayendo devorados uno tras otro durante los dias que duró el naufragio hasta su salvamento.
> 
> ...





Te estaba leyendo y tenía ya la musiquilla y los barriles en la cabeza.


----------



## Santolin (4 Jul 2022)

Son territorios discovery sanos


----------



## DOM + (4 Jul 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Es que a los tiburones NO les gusta la carne humana. De hecho ni siquiera reaccionan al olor de su sangre, deberías dejar de ver películas de Jolibut.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que si te encuentras a uno oceánico que por migración lleva semanas o incluso meses sin comer, pues se comen hasta los tapacubos de un coche. Pero de entrada, un tiburón que muerde a un humano suelta tras el primer mordisco, por eso sobreviven tanta gente a ataques.
> Los tiburones oceánicos buscan grasa, para ellos no somos más que piel y hueso.



Otro de pensamiento disney
Lo mejor es que dices que no pero luego me das la razon.

Paso de volver a explicar lo que ya he explicado.
Tienes el video de Australia y lo del Indianapolis como buenos ejemplos documentados 

SI UN PUTO DEPREDADOR SEA UN TIBURON UN TIGRE O UNA JAURIA DE HIENAS TIENE HAMBRE ESTAS EN EL MENÚ Y NO ES QUE NO LES GUSTES ES QUE NO DEJARÁN DE TI NI EL PELO.

Que no reaccionan al olor de sangre humana?
Pues nada hazte un corte y tirate al mar en cuanto veas tiburones 

Seguro que ahí la teoría se arruga jajaja


----------



## Diquesi (4 Jul 2022)

Vamos a ver pedazo de imbecil. Esto pasó en Egipto y la pava se estaba bsñando como podría bañarse un tio, o tu . De hecho han cerrado varias playas por haber tiburones por ahí. Eso de jijieando y el resto de ironía a qué viene? Sois subnormales profundos los nuncafollistas.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (4 Jul 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> *¡¡¡LOS "AUSIS" ACOSTUMBRADOS A "LIDIAR" CON EL "GRAN BLANCO" EN LOS ARRECIFES AUSTRALES, SE CREEN QUE EL RESTO DE ESCUALOS SON "SARDINAS"!!!*



No era Aussi (Australia), era Össi (Austria). 

Digamos, una diferencia de unos 16.000 kilómetros.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jul 2022)

El tiburon se pasa, que estamos en pleno siglo XXI.

Debería darle una advertencia primero


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> yo he buceado infinidad de veces en aguas con tiburones aunque en este caso no eran ni tiburones grandes ni tiburones realmente agresivos (bueno, los black tips con los que sí que he buceado son muy nerviosos y agresivos pero de un tamaño pequeño por suerte), y jamás me he sentido en peligro ni muchísimo menos. Es absolutamente ridículo inculcar la idea de que los tiburones son animales peligrosos para el hombre porque NO LO SON. Cuanto más inculquemos ese miedo más los mataremos sin ningún motivo. Eso sí, yo no me metería a bucear en aguas de tiburones sin al menos un cuchillo de buceo, también la verdad sea dicha, y menos aún a hacer la payasada esa del snorkel. También que yo sé lo que hago creo, ya que tengo cientos de buceos a mis espaldas y no me considero un principiante precisamente.
> 
> Por otro lado, en Hurghada no ha habido un ataque de tiburones igual en 100 años, o nunca, así que no seais tremendistas magufos de mierda.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo eso sí en dejarles en paz y no molestarles.



Tu mientes, en esa zona son típicos los ataque de tiburones pero como pretenden no asustar al turismo pues se suelen callar. Ayer dos victimas. 

Y los tiburones SON MUY PELIGROSOS PARA EL HOMBRE, sobre todo gracias a los gilipollas que decís tonterías. Incluso un tiburón relativamente pequeño te puedes arrancar una mano o un pie y hacer que mueras desangrado.

Hasta en algunas playas de Croacia (Golfo de Kvarner) ponen redes anti tiburón.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## DOM + (4 Jul 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> A ver, lo de que a los tiburones no les gusta la carne humana por tener poca grasa es una suposición que se hace sobre el tiburón blanco porque se alimenta principalmente de focas. Pero en el mar donde se hundió el Indianapolis lo que habia eran tigres, sardas y oceánicos, que literalmente comen de todo (y por simple geografía no comen focas).
> 
> De todas formas en el Indianapolis los tiburones sobre todo comían cadáveres de ahogados o muertos por sed, todos los animales prefieren comer carroña (menos los felinos) porque economizan energía y minimizan riesgos de cazar presas vivas.



No deja de ser suposición. Que pongan un cebo de carne humana con sangre humana y veremos si vienen.

De momento las pruebas graficas indican que si pueden comerse todo el humano lo hacen. Y me da igual esoevificar en especies, hablo de tiburones con la capacidad de comernos.
Un tiburon cigarro si puede te pega un mordisco, coño se lo pegan hasta a blancos y son unos tiburones enanos, lógicamente a no ser que estés muerto no te comerá. 
Pero un blanco tigre etc si puede no deja ni los restos.

Claro, como ya dije, siempre es mejor enfrentarte a una presa fácil. Cazar es una actividad de riesgo para un depredador. 

Que discutan que un tiburon te va a comer si tiene hambre solo se podia dar en esta era de la subnormalidad. Pero en fin si ya discutimos qué es un hombre y qué una mujer como no van a discutir esto.


----------



## Furymundo (4 Jul 2022)

didnt see.
echo de menos a RAFA MORA


----------



## Khmelnitsky (4 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> *MORDEDURAS DE TIBURON*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: IMAGENES FORTES QUE PREÑAN EL CORE



La tercera foto parece más de un salto al vacío que el ataque de un tiburonciño.


----------



## pioneer (4 Jul 2022)

Solo quería jugar


----------



## Cui Bono (4 Jul 2022)

Fue en el Mar Rojo
Rojo
Rojo
Rojo
Rojo
*Rojo*


----------



## DOM + (4 Jul 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Y hay miles de casos, en febrero en Sidney un Tiburón blanco devoró a un bañista, solo encontraron algunos restos .
> En Yucatán el año pasado hasta los tiburones impidieron el rescate del cuerpo.
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, recuerdo este video. No debieron dejar ni el pelo.

Ez ke no lez guztamohh, los tiburones zon guenos, no eztamoz en el menuuu

En fin cuanto subnormal, disney y su humanización de la naturaleza salvaje ha hecho mucho daño.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Jul 2022)

El tiburón que se la cargó era un puto marrajo.
En Galicia lo hacemos muy rico a la plancha y con limón, deberíais probarlo.

DEP


----------



## Cosme Oriol (4 Jul 2022)

Joder con el debate si come o no come humanos, como si hiciera falta que tenga hambre un animal para meterte un bocado en un momento dado


----------



## davitin (4 Jul 2022)

No se ve nada.


----------



## The near is end (4 Jul 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Se lo has preguntado?
> 
> El del video que vuelve una y otra vez a devorar el cuerpo del bañista en Australia es un blanco.
> 
> ...



Me viene a la mente que el "ecowarrior " de Leonardo di Caprio se metió en una jaula antitiburones y un bicharraco de esos penetró los barrotes y se lo queria merendar. Estoy en lo cierto??


----------



## The near is end (4 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> yo he buceado infinidad de veces en aguas con tiburones aunque en este caso no eran ni tiburones grandes ni tiburones realmente agresivos (bueno, los black tips con los que sí que he buceado son muy nerviosos y agresivos pero de un tamaño pequeño por suerte), y jamás me he sentido en peligro ni muchísimo menos. Es absolutamente ridículo inculcar la idea de que los tiburones son animales peligrosos para el hombre porque NO LO SON. Cuanto más inculquemos ese miedo más los mataremos sin ningún motivo. Eso sí, yo no me metería a bucear en aguas de tiburones sin al menos un cuchillo de buceo, también la verdad sea dicha, y menos aún a hacer la payasada esa del snorkel. También que yo sé lo que hago creo, ya que tengo cientos de buceos a mis espaldas y no me considero un principiante precisamente.
> 
> Por otro lado, en Hurghada no ha habido un ataque de tiburones igual en 100 años, o nunca, así que no seais tremendistas magufos de mierda.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo eso sí en dejarles en paz y no molestarles.



Y como lo sabes, lo de que no son peligrosos. Tú mismo has dicho que no has buceado con toros ni tigres ni blancos ( solo con black tips). Son peligrosos e impredecibles y punto. Si creen que te pueden comer sin peligro lo hacen. A veces, las menos, vienen por debajo del submarinista y le dan un buen susto y la mayoria, por movimientos de su cuerpo ( por ejemplo arquean espalda etc) sales del agua echando ostias y te libras de ese susto. No vengas a decir a un foro de gente más o menos leida que no son peligrosos, tontaina ( tu has empezado llamando magufos)

Por otra parte me gustaria ver los gestos de pánico entre los submarinistas si os encontrais buceando a un tigre de 5 metros en actitud de caza. Muchos cojones hay que tener para no salir del agua, campeón.


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Jul 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Otro de pensamiento disney
> Lo mejor es que dices que no pero luego me das la razon.
> 
> Paso de volver a explicar lo que ya he explicado.
> ...



Llevo buceando desde el 96. He buceado desde el Mar de Cortés, en Baja California ( zona de blancos ) hasta en varias islas de Indonesia, así como en Maldivas, Sudán, Egipto, Cerdeña, etc, etc

He tenido encuentros en aguas abiertas ( no la mierda del feeding ) con martillos, grises, silkys, Longimanus, ( tan peligroso como el toro y responsable de todos los ataques en el Mar Rojo) además del tiburón ballena y en una sola ocasión, un tigre, además de todo tipo de tiburoncillos de arrecife.

Sólo en el Mar Rojo debo llevar alrededor de una 100 inmersiones y además, por puro gusto, he hecho dos cursos de biología marina especializada en tiburones y tengo titulación internacional como buceador deportivo de rescate.

Todo esto para que entiendas que si no fueras un puto prepotente y medio gilipollas aparte de maleducado, te podría explicar muy bien porqué se producen o no se producen los ataques, especialmente en el Mar Rojo, pero como ya te digo, te voy a dejar que sigas siendo un puto ignorante que es para lo que has nacido.

Hala chaval, por la sombra.


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 Jul 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> El tiburón que se la cargó era un puto marrajo.
> En Galicia lo hacemos muy rico a la plancha y con limón, deberíais probarlo.
> 
> DEP



Pues llegan a medir 4
Metros, será puto o maricon pero 4 metros de bicho en el agua se merienda lo que le pongas.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## DOM + (4 Jul 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Llevo buceando desde el 96. He buceado desde el Mar de Cortés, en Baja California ( zona de blancos ) hasta en varias islas de Indonesia, así como en Maldivas, Sudán, Egipto, Cerdeña, etc, etc
> 
> He tenido encuentros en aguas abiertas ( no la mierda del feeding ) con martillos, grises, silkys, Longimanus, ( tan peligroso como el toro y responsable de todos los ataques en el Mar Rojo) además del tiburón ballena y en una sola ocasión, un tigre, además de todo tipo de tiburoncillos de arrecife.
> 
> ...



No por mucho bucear eres menos gilipollas. Yo también buceo y ni he tenido que ponerlo para respaldar mis argumentos que se basan en la LÓGICA Y LOS DOCUMENTOS GRAFICOS Y TESTIMONIOS

Esa es la diferencia entre alguien inteligente y un gilipollas. Hechos, datos no relatos

Que tu hayas buceado en Yucatán o la piscina del pueblo, para empezar me la suda y estas en un foro, ya me lo conozco. Y segundo, de ser mínimamente real, es TU experiencia. Que putos ignorantes con el PUES YO, ES QUE YO... Que me la suda tu mierda de experiencia. Que los ataques grabados nos dicen que si el tiburón puede comerse TODO el bañista se lo come. Qué mierda no entiendes?????
Que no son personas coño!! Que quieren sobrevivir y si te cruzas en su camino y tienen hambre seras el cacho de carne que les ayude a ello

Lo de prepotente, no he tenido que aludir a nada personal por falta de argumentos tirandome el pisto como tu, lo dices porque te ves impotente en tu mierda de argumentación.

No les gustamos. Y ya.
Pero hay pruebas graficas, testimonios...
Que no les gustamos y yaaaaa prepotente que lo digo yooooo

Lo de gilipollas no hace falta ni rebatirlo porque dejas claro que lo eres y lo de maleducado el primero que entra con "menos jolibut" eres tu. A ello te respondo menos Disney. Los videos que se han puesto aqui no son rodados por Spielberg por si no te has enterado en tu gilipollismo.

Joder con los putos ignorantes de Disney. En serio, alquilad un barco todos id a una zona con tiburones y lanzaos a nadar con ellos felizmente.

Yo os grabo, pagaria por ver como os devoran por subnormales.

Pero seguro que ahí lo de "no lez guztamoz" empezaría a arrugarse.

Venga a seguir siendo un imbécil e ignorante. Como os poneis cuando os quedais sin argumentos, que es a cada rato jajaja


----------



## amputado (4 Jul 2022)

pero si no pasa nada en el puto video


----------



## DOM + (4 Jul 2022)

The near is end dijo:


> Me viene a la mente que el "ecowarrior " de Leonardo di Caprio se metió en una jaula antitiburones y un bicharraco de esos penetró los barrotes y se lo queria merendar. Estoy en lo cierto??



No se de ese caso pero yo invitaría a los retrasados de "ez ke no lez guztamoz, zon güenoz gñeeee"

A alquilar un barco en una zona de tiburones pero no alimentados previamente ni habituados al humano, y saltar al agua.

Yo grabo todo. Joder lo que me iba a reir. Me los imagino

*Mira ya viene ke guayyy*
*Ayyy me ha mordido??? Pero zi zon güüeeenooos, lo dijeron en laz notiziaz
Na, se abrá ekivokao, pero aora ma probao y ya sabe ke soy une humane y no le guzto, voy a salirme igualmente, aiiiudaa.
Coño que biene otra vezzz
Pero tivuron zi no te guztamoahhhhhhhhh*
*Glub glub glub*


----------



## morethanafeeling (4 Jul 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Eso es falso, hay cientos de casos en los que después del primer mordisco hay un segundo , un tercero… y se zampa al humano de turno , he visto muchos vídeos sobre el tema. Incluso películas basadas en hechos reales como The Reef , donde se ve bastante realmente como actúa un tiburón, no solo después del primer mordisco se comió al primero, es que los fue persiguiendo a todos. Hace años también vi un documental que desmentía lo que tú dices, hablaban de un caso de una pareja ucraniana en California donde un tiburón tigre (por la descripción de la chica que sobrevivió aunque mutilada) la atacó dándole varios mordiscos , el hombre se metió para ayudarla y se lo comió entero delante de ella. Hay cientos de casos y vídeos donde se ve un mordisco seguido de otro, y otro, y otro… no somos su plato preferido pero cualquier animal hambriento come lo que encuentra, precisamente ayer colgaron en el foro un tigre matando y llevandose (se supone que para comerselo) un puto perro ¿ acaso crees que el tigre no prefiere otra presa?
> También vi en los 90 un documental de el que estaba considerado el 2º mayor experto en tiburones blancos, precisamente hablaba del tema, el documental se basaba en la desaparición en la isla Guadalupe del que estaba considerado el mayor experto en tiburones blancos , según contaba era el clásico GILIPOLLAS que se bañaba con tiburones que abundan en esas islas, les ponía nombres y decía que eran MUUUUUU GUENOS, que no comen humanos… solía ir a bañarse con tiburones solo pues encontraron la barca y de él ni rastro , el segundo mayor experto en tiburones lo trataba de imbecil y suicida, decía que todo eso son gilipolleces , que él no se metía en el agua de esa isla sin escolta armada y que los tiburones hambrientos devoran lo que pillan.



Yo creo que los tiburones normalmente respetan al hombre porque no saben lo que es. Lo normal cuando un tiburón se encuentra a un nadador o un submarinista es que nunca haya visto otro y no sepa lo que es y si entraña algún riesgo. Por eso prefieren mantenerse prudentes y si no tiene hambre esperará a comerse una presa que conozca y sepa que no le representa ningún peligro. Los tiburones saben por experiencia que muchos animales tienen métodos de defensa, algunos son venenosos, otros emiten descargas, otros sueltan chorros de tinta... normal que si ven a un animal que no han visto nunca se mantengan prudentes. E incluso en el caso de atacar, primero estén un largo tiempo estudiándote para ver la clase de peligro que representas. Eso explicaría la razón por la que muchas veces muerden y luego se retiran. Simplemente atacan por sorpresa para herir y se alejan para evitar cualquier posible peligro. Cuando la presa se desangra y muere ya pueden acercarse con total tranquilidad. Obviamente si pillas a un tiburón con hambre es normal que se salte todo el protocolo y simplemente te devore olvidándose de cualquier precaución.

Es lo mismo que nos pasa a nosotros si vemos un animal que no conocemos. Por pequeño que sea no lo tocamos. Es algo intrínseco en el instinto de supervivencia de cualquier animal.


----------



## Educo Gratis (4 Jul 2022)

No sé que mania tiene la gente de bañarse en aguas peligrosas donde hay tiburones... a mi lo máximo que me ha mordido en aguas seguras es una medusa


----------



## ecolin (4 Jul 2022)

Yo la verdad no sé qué tienen algunos en la cabeza. ¿Habéis visto uno de éstos de cerca? ¿Sabéis lo que es sentirse chapoteando en un hábitat para el que no estás diseñado, y a merced de un bicho que lleva millones de años perfeccionándose para sobrevivir a ese hábitat y, sobre todo, matarte? Con hambre o no, te va a pegar la dentellada para ver qué eres, eso mínimo. Y no te va a dar tiempo ni a que te cagues encima.

Un bicho que tiene dientes de recambio y aserrados en los bordes. 

Y si nos vamos a los blancos, nada hombre, 2000 kg. de boquerón nadante. Una anchoílla, hombre.

Yo es que esa mujer del vídeo no sé qué le habrán dicho para que se meta con eso rondando por ahí debajo, hace falta o no estar bien de la cabeza o realmente creerse el buenismo ¡de los tiburones!, lo que faltaba ya.


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Jul 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> No por mucho bucear eres menos gilipollas. Yo también buceo y ni he tenido que ponerlo para respaldar mis argumentos que se basan en la LÓGICA Y LOS DOCUMENTOS GRAFICOS Y TESTIMONIOS
> 
> Esa es la diferencia entre alguien inteligente y un gilipollas. Hechos, datos no relatos
> 
> ...



Ponerse una aletas y un tubo en Marina D´Or, no es bucear.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Jul 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> No sé que mania tiene la gente de bañarse en aguas peligrosas donde hay tiburones... a mi lo máximo que me ha mordido en aguas seguras es una medusa




Porque las posibilidades de ser atacado son escasísimas

Yo me he estado bañando en las costas de Florida en días que la playa podía estar así, incluso una vez me topé con uno y se piró


----------



## NXT (4 Jul 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> La gente es subnormal y se creen que a los tiburones no les gusta la carne humana y gilipolleces así. En las noticias siempre que sale una noticia de avistamiento de un tiburón dicen:
> 
> Pero pueden estar ustedes tranquilos ya que:
> No estamos en su menú
> No les gusta nuestra carne



Esto sigue siendo perfectamente coherente con dar un "bocado" de prueba. Ese es precisamente el detalle más importante que acaban omitiendo.


----------



## Falcatón (4 Jul 2022)

¿Y esto está en la sección de política? Claro, si se entiende así la política no me extraña que el viruelo esté gobernando.


----------



## Pericoloso (4 Jul 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Porque las posibilidades de ser atacado son escasísimas
> 
> Yo me he estado bañando en las costas de Florida en días que la playa podía estar así, incluso una vez me topé con uno y se piró



Tiburones en el mar: ¿decenas de millones?
Bañistas/deportistas atolondrados: ¿cientos de millones?

Ataques de tiburón en un año dado: 14? 18? O sea, que por cada ataque de tiburón hay exponencialmente más que ven e IGNORAN a los humanos. ¿Tomaría más riesgos sabiendo esto? Tampoco.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Jul 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Llevo buceando desde el 96. He buceado desde el Mar de Cortés, en Baja California ( zona de blancos ) hasta en varias islas de Indonesia, así como en Maldivas, Sudán, Egipto, Cerdeña, etc, etc
> 
> He tenido encuentros en aguas abiertas ( no la mierda del feeding ) con martillos, grises, silkys, Longimanus, ( tan peligroso como el toro y responsable de todos los ataques en el Mar Rojo) además del tiburón ballena y en una sola ocasión, un tigre, además de todo tipo de tiburoncillos de arrecife.
> 
> ...



El Tiburon ballena no creo que sea peligro alguno, la verdad.


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 Jul 2022)

Lo que muchos llaman mordisco de prueba no es eso, en realidad es un mordisco para herir y debilitar , que veis muchas películas de Disney joder, que son DEPREDADORES y comen lo que encuentran. Realmente sabemos muy poco de los grandes tiburones, no hace muchos años unos científicos flipaban porque ellos pensaban que atacaban en solitario y resulta que se llegan a unir en manadas para atacar manadas de cetáceos o ballenas, apenas sabemos una Mierda de ellos pero cuatro animalistas de Mierda nos venden que no les gustamos .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> El Tiburon ballena no creo que sea peligro alguno, la verdad.



El que no tiene peligro ninguno es el nodriza. El ballena cuando sube es persiguiendo bolas de plancton. Si en ese momento se le tiran literalmente encima decenas de personas en snorkel para hacerle fotos, tocarlo, etc, de un coletazo te puede hacer pupita, pero no es habitual.


----------



## Pato Sentado (4 Jul 2022)

Hay algo que no cuadra, o la chica se hirió y sangro o algo así. La inmensa mayoría de ataques a humanos son a surfistas porque confunden la tabla con una foca. En Bahía había un matadero cerca de la playa que tiraba toda la casaueria por un desagüe y por eso venían.


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Hay algo que no cuadra, o la chica se hirió y sangro o algo así. La inmensa mayoría de ataques a humanos son a surfistas porque confunden la tabla con una foca. En Bahía había un matadero cerca de la playa que tiraba toda la casaueria por un desagüe y por eso venían.



No, atacó porque tendría hambre, a unos cientos de metros volvió a atacar a otra mujer, son depredadores y no necesitan excusa, atacan y punto.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## DOM + (4 Jul 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Ponerse una aletas y un tubo en Marina D´Or, no es bucear.



Ves la pena que das? Te pegan un repaso que ni te enteras por donde te da el aire y esos son los unicos argumentos.

Marina d'or

Aun sabiendo que desde que el hombre se adentra en el mar ha tenido contacto con ellos. Que hay escritos sobre ello. Pinturas, dibujos hasta putos petroglifos de tiburones que muestran su agresividad y peligro. Todo el contacto que hemos tenido con ellos a lo largo de los siglos indica que han habido hay y habra ataques donde no dejan ni las raspas. Pero no, ahora 4 gilipollas animalistas criados con Disney os dicen que son güenos que no te comen y os pasais por el forro siglos de conocimiento. Joder es que da vergüenza.

Aun así y con la historia, los hechos e INCLUSO VIDEOS los subnormales seguis con "ej ke no lez guztamoz". 

Hay que bajar a vuestro nivel.

Lo proximo que os venderan sera que puedes acariciar a un tigre salvaje que no les gustamos. E ireis como subnormales a los viajes de experiencias salvajes que os venden y empezaran a haber ataques que no se daban.

Estamos debatiendo que los tiburones comen humanos en 2022. Madre mia que zote.
Que un puto humano occidental comerá humano para sobrevivir si hace falta!! Y no hay ser mas contrario a ello por el estigma social, asco, valores, educación, cultura...contrario a ello.

*ENTIENDES DE UNA VEZ QUE PARA UN PUTO DEPREDADOR ERES COMIDA*

Venga a alquilar un barco en una zona de tiburones pero no alimentados previamente ni habituados al humano, y saltar al agua.

Yo grabo todo. USS indisnapolis version garrulos de vacaciones. Joder lo que me iba a reir:

*Mira ya viene ke guayyy
Ayyy me ha mordido??? Pero zi zon güüeeenooos, lo dijeron en laz notiziaz
Na, se abrá ekivokao con una foka claro, pero aora ma probao y ya sabe ke soy une humane y no le guzto, pero...voy a salirme igualmente... aiiiudaa.
Coño que biene otra vezzz
Pero tivuron zi no te guztamoahhhhhhhhh
Glub glub glub*


----------



## Von Rudel (4 Jul 2022)

Joder nadie pone el clasico. También subnormales a bañarse en mas abierto, donde te va a atacar si o si.


Cuidado con los tiburones, cuanto mas cerca de la costa y en sitios donde no se produzcan ataques mas seguro.


----------



## Mitsou (4 Jul 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> De todas formas en el Indianapolis los tiburones sobre todo comían cadáveres de ahogados o muertos por sed, todos los animales prefieren comer carroña (menos los felinos) porque economizan energía y minimizan riesgos de cazar presas vivas.



Los supervivientes no contaron eso


----------



## Mitsou (4 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Hay algo que no cuadra, o la chica se hirió y sangro o algo así. La inmensa mayoría de ataques a humanos son a surfistas porque confunden la tabla con una foca. En Bahía había un matadero cerca de la playa que tiraba toda la casaueria por un desagüe y por eso venían.



Lo de confundir con focas rechina más que una puerta vieja. El tiburón ve algo que desata un ataque y punto. Igual que cuando una lubina ve un señuelo de tipo paseante y lo ataca, no lo va a confundir con ninguna presa porque no tiene presas que se realicen por encima del agua, pero lo ataca


----------



## Sergey Vodka (4 Jul 2022)

Espero que le caiga una buena viogen al escualo.

En Tuister han dicho que Irens Montera y su cuadrilla chupiguay, harán un receso en su "viaje necesario" para condenar el hecho y dar una charla con perspectiva de género a todos los tiburones de la zona.


----------



## Educo Gratis (4 Jul 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Porque las posibilidades de ser atacado son escasísimas
> 
> Yo me he estado bañando en las costas de Florida en días que la playa podía estar así, incluso una vez me topé con uno y se piró



Sisi ya lo sé ya, yo también me he paseado por la estepa rusa rodeado de osos salvajes y no me han hecho nada, también estuve en un parque jurásico y los velociraptores no me hicieron nada. Solo quieren jugar, no somos su dieta.

Anda a fregar va.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (4 Jul 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> ¿Y qué pintan aquí los aussies?



Error, ha sido un error...Perdón. ¡¡¡CULO, HE DICHO CULO!!! "Eugeni dixit"


----------



## DOM + (4 Jul 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Joder nadie pone el clasico. También subnormales a bañarse en mas abierto, donde te va a atacar si o si.
> 
> 
> Cuidado con los tiburones, cuanto mas cerca de la costa y en sitios donde no se produzcan ataques mas seguro.



Este es mítico. El tiburon, que se supone que nada mas probarnos no les gusta nuestra carne segun los "Disney fans" del hilo, no soltaba la pierna mientras los otros tiraban de ella.

El bicho quería la presa entera y llevarsela al fondo hasta que gracias a los que la ayudaron cedió y se quedo la pierna. Menos da una piedra.

Ahora que vengan los capullos a negar que si esa tia se queda sola enmedio del mar el tiburón no deja ni el pelo. Que solo era un mordisquito de curiosidad. Solo quería jugar.


----------



## Skywalker22 (4 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ni el tiburon las quiere cuando pasan de los 30 años, el llamado muro, pega el mordisco pero rapidamente la suelta para que se la lleve otro con mas hambre.



No catas una de 30 ni en sueños.


----------



## luron (4 Jul 2022)

Este tema simplemente trata de que cuando los humanos se adentran en el mar, entran en hábitat que no les corresponde, y por tanto son vulnerables ante el comportamiento de especies propias de dicho habitat.

El porcentaje de ataques en relación al número de humanos que se adentran en el mar (desde el bañista que se mete hasta la cintura hasta el buceador profesional) es infimísimo. Ello no significa que los tiburones (no todas las especies) no sean peligrosos para los humanos. 

Yo lo equiparo a los accidentes aéreos, que las probabilidades de sufrir uno son minúsculas, pero puede tocarte, y en tal caso las probabilidades de salir mal parado son altas.

No hay que darle más vueltas al tema.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (4 Jul 2022)

El tiburón es un animal precioso .pero muy muy peligroso además el mar es muy chungo .te puede amargar el día un simple pez araña una medusa o una morena.cuidado


----------



## damnit (4 Jul 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Tu mientes, en esa zona son típicos los ataque de tiburones pero como pretenden no asustar al turismo pues se suelen callar. Ayer dos victimas.
> 
> Y los tiburones SON MUY PELIGROSOS PARA EL HOMBRE, sobre todo gracias a los gilipollas que decís tonterías. Incluso un tiburón relativamente pequeño te puedes arrancar una mano o un pie y hacer que mueras desangrado.
> 
> ...



y eso me lo dices tú que seguramente no has bajado del metro y medio de la piscina en tu vida

lo de siempre, maestros de nada dando lecciones


----------



## Palpatine (4 Jul 2022)

Ningun whitenight de esos


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 Jul 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Joder nadie pone el clasico. También subnormales a bañarse en mas abierto, donde te va a atacar si o si.
> 
> 
> Cuidado con los tiburones, cuanto mas cerca de la costa y en sitios donde no se produzcan ataques mas seguro.



Eso no funciona con los Blancos, la mayoría de ataques son cerca de la costa. 
Esos son de un barco oceanografo , esos subnormales saben lo que hay en el agua y se meten, no es que me alegre pero es que no tienen perdón.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> y eso me lo dices tú que seguramente no has bajado del metro y medio de la piscina en tu vida
> 
> lo de siempre, maestros de nada dando lecciones



Lo que yo haga o deje de hacer no tiene importancia , la realidad es que el Mar Rojo está lleno de tiburones y los ataques son muy frecuentes. 
Desde que vi un tiburón blanco en la costa de Gerona desde un barco de pesca no he vuelto a entrar al mar, no voy a presumir de bucear porque de joven hice algo pero repito que desde que vi UN TIBURÓN BLANCO EN GERONA nunca más entré al mar, según los pescadores se ven muchos pero se calla para no asustar el turismo . Sufro pánico solo de pensar en tiburones, es una mezcla de miedo y admiración, eso hace que disfrute viendo vídeos o documentales sobre ellos pero al mar ni se me ocurre entrar. Por eso quizás sepa mucho más que tú sobre ataques de tiburón y de cómo se suelen callar , seguro que tú ni te enteraste del ataque de un blanco a principios de los 2000 en las costas de Granada, llegaron a decir que el medio cadaver que apareció fue cortado por la hélice de un barco, casualmente se que en la autopsia no opinaron así.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## adal86 (4 Jul 2022)

Lo que dices es lógico. A los medregales no les gusta el plomo y yo los cojo a pares con un jig. Si un tiburón ve un sujeto o sujeta en el agua, perfectamente podría confundirlo con un pez, de la misma manera que confunden un cacho plomo con una boga


----------



## Von Rudel (4 Jul 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Eso no funciona con los Blancos, la mayoría de ataques son cerca de la costa.
> Esos son de un barco oceanografo , esos subnormales saben lo que hay en el agua y se meten, no es que me alegre pero es que no tienen perdón.
> 
> 
> ...




Bueno yo por ejemplo si voy a Australia me meteria en la playa pero poco mas que un tiempo muy limitado y por supuesto hasta la cintura o poco mas. Y siempre en alerta. En el mediterraneo que los hay, pero son muy raros los ataques si te la puedes jugar menos.

Pero si te pasas 5 o 6 horas surfeando en las playas de Australia y por años ten por seguro que vas a sufrir un ataque de algun tiburon.


Y si te pones a nada en mitad del oceano, que es un puto desierto de alimentos, cualquier bicho va a ir a por comida a la minima oportunidad. Y por mucho que este con lanchitas como en el video, o rodeado de gente no es garantia de seguridad contra esta especie animal.Como con los cocodrilos, que actuan de forma totalmente diferente de los mamiferos que son mas precavidos.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (5 Jul 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Se lo has preguntado?
> 
> El del video que vuelve una y otra vez a devorar el cuerpo del bañista en Australia es un blanco.
> 
> ...



Pon enlace al puto vídeo que has citado ya tres veces (y las que citarás hasta que acabe el hilo)


----------



## ugeruge (5 Jul 2022)

No veo banderitas moradas en la playa. Ese tiburón es fascista y machirulo. Hay que manifestarse y hacer un minuto de silencio para que no vuelva a suceder


----------



## vanderwilde (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## DOM + (5 Jul 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Pon enlace al puto vídeo que has citado ya tres veces (y las que citarás hasta que acabe el hilo)



El puto enlace al puto video estavuesto en un puto mensaje.

Revisate los putos ojos
Y aun así: google - ataque tiburon australia y sale ese video el primero segundo tercero...
Espabila


----------



## PEPEYE (5 Jul 2022)

Y una twittera lamentandose porque nadie, imagino que referiria a algun machista, se lanzara a salvarla
Hace poco me di un chapuzon donde la sonda era de mas de mil metrosy da cierta cosa .Por supuesto lo hicimos con medidas de seguridad y el mar en calma


----------



## zapatitos (5 Jul 2022)

Pero si solo está jugando ji ji ji ji ji

Saludos.


----------

